# Middle Tennessee Amateur Retriever Club 2014 Fall Field trial



## priceskeet (Jun 30, 2008)

Any word on the Derby?


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

priceskeet said:


> Any word on the Derby?


All I know is Jimmie Darnell got 2nd with Ruby! This puts her on the derby list!!! Congrats to Jimmie, Ruby, and the Gilmores!!!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

derby text i got was,
1st john brochek
3rd kip with fly
4th kip with faith


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

Open 35 dogs back to land blind
Dog 36 starts


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

roseberry said:


> derby text i got was,
> 1st john brochek
> 3rd kip with fly
> 4th kip with faith


Well whoda thunk. Kip must have found a decent Golden after all. And one from a back yard breeding no less.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Q results

1st Raft Creek Road Grader O/H Jim Byrd
2nd #20 Buster O/H Jim Byrd
3rd Hallie o/h Rob Johnson
4th Denver O/H Lisa Martin
RJ Lips o/h Lance Brown
Jams
Wesley o/h John Broucek
Annie o/h Jamie Woodson
Pinkie o/h Kyle Brousard
Skyy o/h Gwen Jones

This was a tough Q and a really fun day. Thanks to our judges David Didier and Trudie Kuka.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Open 1st ACE owners Mark and Suzanne Medford/ Handler Scott Harp
2nd Bobby Smith but not sure which dog
3rd and 4th Bill Woodson

Congrats on qualifying ACE for the Nationals


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

Am results (this is a partial list)
1st Todd Shaeffer and Babe
2nd Dick Kaiser don't know which dog
3rd Don Brawley (I understand this titles the dog- don't know which dog)
4th Kyle Broussard and George
I don't remember RJ or Jams.

Thanks MTARC for a great weekend. And a big thanks to Ian McNamara and Ben Sutton who kept the Q running smoothly yesterday. 

-trudie kuka


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congratulations to the Kaisers on Layla's Am second!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Little Layla makes good! Congratulations!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

congrats to dick and layla!!!!!!


----------



## SummitLabs (May 5, 2009)

Congratulations Bobby for Shade's Open 2nd, and Don for Choco's Am 3rd and his title!!!!! Thanks to all the judges and workers that put on a great trial, and all the people that helped watch Bella so the dogs and I could have fun.


----------



## whitefoot (Aug 19, 2010)

truka said:


> Thanks MTARC for a great weekend. And a big thanks to Ian McNamara and Ben Sutton who kept the Q running smoothly yesterday.
> 
> -trudie kuka


Thanks Trudie! You and Dave put on a great Q and it was a pleasure working with you.


----------



## Jonathan McClendon (Oct 23, 2009)

Congratulations Dick and Charlotte on Layla's 2nd!


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Congrats to all, great test great people. Thanks to all the Nashville club members for a great weekend.


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Jonathan McClendon said:


> Congratulations Dick and Charlotte on Layla's 2nd!


Ditto!


----------



## my2ylws (Aug 12, 2010)

Congrats to Rob Johnson and Mama's Honeys daughter Hallie on 3rd place in Q! Great job!!!


----------

